# Blinds... Do you use them?



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Does anyone use a blind? If so what kind? I'm looking for something that is easy to setup and a good size, so when my boys get a little older they can come with us too.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

You want a hub style blind if its ease of use that you want.they basically pop up and down in seconds without fussing with support rods.I use one when its freezing cold during deer season,and when my dad goes along with me because he is disabled. it works great.non hub style blinds are cheaper but a pain to set up and take down.when i turkey hunt alone i dont use a blind at all because i like to run and gun.but when using a blind with kids,another plus is they dont have to remain motionless for hrs.they can get away with a little movement.that leads to the main objective of them enjoying the hunt even more if they are comfy.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Blinds are awesome for kids! Make sure you get one that has the shoot through mesh windows....the birds will almost step on you! I second that on the hub style blinds.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

YEP the double bull is by far the best blind going, i can set it up in the middle of a field and kill turkeys . no need to brush it up .. they do get hot when the sun beats on them get a blind fan and a small heater best money you can spend ..

and a tip wear black while hunting in you'r blind just your top half .


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

i say the hub type is the best choice also. as 1st flight said double bull is the top of the line blind . i use a primos blind they are alot cheaper and it works great. i only use it when i am hunting in a field and i also use decoys with my blind set up. but i really like to run and gun as i dont have the paitence to just set there and listen to them gooble off in the distance. but i have killed several turkey out of the blind also great to have set up on a rainy day. good luck this spring.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

As firstflight111 said....black on upper half of your body is best. You may want to consider the Caldwell Fieldpod stand for your gun. Super for holding the gun when hunting with kids. Helps to keep a steady aim when their shaking too


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I picked up an Ameristep Carnivore in the Cabelas Bargan Cave for a real decent price...and the tags were still on it. I have no idea why it was returned, as it was in mint condition.

I will be hunting turkeys with a bow and a groundblind is a must for drawing movement. I'll set a few decoys out front and wait to see what happens next.  I agree with the others...you gotta wear black on the upper portions of your body. However, mesh screens are NOT necessary for turkeys...they're not that smart. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Bowhunter57 said:


> However, mesh screens are NOT necessary for turkeys...they're not that smart.
> 
> Bowhunter57


Mesh screens covering the windows will allow much more movement within the blind. This is important when hunting with kids. Could mean the difference between getting the shot off or watching one "putt" and showing you how fast they can run


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i do when its raining.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Shot alot of turkeys from a Double Bull Blind. Very good quality, should last a long time. Great when it's raining and perfect for concealing kids.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Used one a ton two years ago when it rained almost every day, it was a season saver. Tried to use them last year, but it was so freakin' hot that it got uncomfortable in there by late morning. Actually had 3 hens & two jakes walk up right beside it 2 years ago, so close that one of them actually rubbed up against the side. It was well brushed in & had been there for a couple weeks, but that was pretty sweet.


----------

